# What could it be???



## sammyboy (May 10, 2009)

my dog had this round bullseye like rash on his belly for about 2 days, and then it went away. now there is a small bump in the middle of where the rash was. he is eating, drinking, playing and not acting at all like it bothers him. any advice?


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

I think it might be ringworm....you should see your Vet.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

It does look like ringworm. Definetly go see your vet. It is transmittable to people as well, so try not to touch it.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yea, my friend had a spot that looked just like that on her arm. It was ringworm and I think she -did- get it from her dog.. don't worry though, it's completely treatable and isn't really a worm at all.. it's a fungal infection.


----------



## one321 (May 12, 2009)

I found this forum because I just noticed the exact same thing on my puppy's tummy. We had the vet (who is very good) check him out, and she said that it was a gnat bite. It's a bright red circle around a red dot, but it's not raised or flaky and the fur is not falling out on the spot like it would with ringworm.

We live in Eastern South Dakota. Our vet said that in the past week the gnats have been bad in our area, because they just started receiving calls and visits with the exact same thing.

It's good to be cautious when dealing with things like ringworm or lyme disease, but it might not be as bad as you think. Good luck!


----------



## sammyboy (May 10, 2009)

out of curiousity, how is your doggie doing? did the dot in the middle seem like a mosiquoto bite?


----------



## one321 (May 12, 2009)

sammyboy said:


> out of curiousity, how is your doggie doing? did the dot in the middle seem like a mosiquoto bite?


I guess it seemed like a mosquito bite. I didn't focus much on the middle part... it was a very tiny red dot. The red ring caught most of my attention.

It's been about 28 hours since we first noticed his bullseye marking. I just checked it again. The center bite isn't really noticeable anymore, and the ring is a lighter red but still very noticeable. It's still not raised nor flaky nor causing hair loss, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## sammyboy (May 10, 2009)

the reason i ask is because my dog also did not have any hair loss, or raised bump, but now that the red ring is completely gone, the dot in the middle turned into a bump like a mosquito bite. i guess i am a little worried about it being a tick bite. he gets tramatized whenever i take him to the vet, so i like to avoid that if at all possible. thanks for your help.


----------

